# Lucky



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

well was any one lucky enough to buy one of the left over turky tags. I was  I'll be hunting May 5th.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

I think congradulations are in order.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Almost did... until I noticed I would lose my points buying one. NO WAY! Not with 6 points. Hope you do well!


----------



## wapitiboy (Feb 17, 2008)

I would rather be hunting turkeys than collect bonus points.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

wapitiboy said:


> I would rather be hunting turkeys than collect bonus points.


True... I'll hold out for the LE "experience" though.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Never hunted them before.. i saw about 40 between going up to east canyon and coming home. lots of deer as well. got a picture on my phone of a nice tom and a deer by it


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

A friend at work tried and got kicked off the website. It took him a few minutes to get back in and they were gone, even the NE landowner permits. 
I would have tried for the southern region tags since I didn't draw but I need to help my little brother with his northern region tag. Maybe next year.


----------

